# Welches Schaltteil zur Erdung von 90 kV?



## Beren (6 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2010)

Mach doch einfach einen pneumatisch, hydraulisch oder motorisch bewegten Erdungsstab. Die Endlagen kannst du dann ggf. auch noch in deine Schutzeinrichtung einbinden.

Ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Beren (6 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## thomass5 (6 Januar 2010)

schau mal da:
http://schnier-elektrostatik.de/de/hs-schalter.html
Thomas


----------



## Beren (6 Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

